# How to make winamp my computers default music player?



## pmriekert (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi,
I feel kind of silly asking this, but how can I make winamp my computers default music player? Dell jukebox drives me nuts!!

Pam


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

To specify Winamp as the default player for one or more of the files and formats:

Open the Options menu and click Preferences. Winamp displays the Preferences dialog. 
Within the General Preferences section of Preferences, click File Types. You may have to double-click General Preferences if you don't see File Types listed. 
Select the file types you want to be associated with Winamp. You can also click All to use Winamp as the default player for every kind of file it knows how to support. 
To make sure that Winamp keeps the file associations you assign, select Restore file associations at Winamp start-up. Whenever you start Winamp, the selections you make in the File Types preferences will checked and reassigned. 
Select Launch Winamp for audio CDs to use Winamp as the default CD player for your PC. When you insert CDs into the CD-ROM drive, Winamp will launch and play the CD. 

Note: Some programs may attempt to claim ownership of playback rights for file type already assigned to Winamp. This may result in other programs launching when you try to play media files (e.g. double-click it in Windows Explorer). We recommend you use Winamp Agent to protect Winamp's file type associations. To enable Winamp Agent:

Open the Options menu and click Preferences, or by press CTRL+P. 
Select File Types from the tree within the Winamp Preferences window. 
Select Enable Winamp agent. 
Select Maintain file associations.


----------



## pmriekert (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks so much! Dell jukebox is driving me nuts!!

Pam


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You're welcome  

I totally understand. I find that Winamp is one of the best players. :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I've never used the WinAmp agent, and I don't have any trouble with WinAmp maintaining it's associations. I have enough junk running in my system tray, no need for yet another program there.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

johnwill said:


> FWIW, I've never used the WinAmp agent, and I don't have any trouble with WinAmp maintaining it's associations. I have enough junk running in my system tray, no need for yet another program there.


Me either.  Maybe it's different for others? Not sure. But it's always maintained it for me as well.


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

Can't you remove Jukebox from add/remove programs in control panel?


----------

